# Alpine MRV-f353 Repairs



## Tarheels1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Who does repairs on old Alpine MRV-f353 V-12 Amps? I have one that someone has done a previous repair. It looks like a 1/4 watt resistor burned visually. It puts out distortion on all five channels. I live in eastern NC.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Tarheels1 said:


> Who does repairs on old Alpine MRV-f353 V-12 Amps? I have one that someone has done a previous repair. It looks like a 1/4 watt resistor burned visually. It puts out distortion on all five channels. I live in eastern NC.


If you think it's a simple resistor, try fixing it yourself


----------



## doobious62 (Jun 17, 2011)

Dude

I'm from eastern North Carolina. I have an alpine MRV-F400 that I have been trying to get repaired for over 4 years now, and I can't find anyone to repair it either. If you find someone, let me know.


----------



## Tarheels1 (Jan 20, 2011)

doobious62 said:


> Dude
> 
> I'm from eastern North Carolina. I have an alpine MRV-F400 that I have been trying to get repaired for over 4 years now, and I can't find anyone to repair it either. If you find someone, let me know.



Sorry I never found anyone!


----------



## daveds50 (Jun 10, 2011)

are you guys willing to ship ?


----------



## Tarheels1 (Jan 20, 2011)

yeah if repair price is right!


----------



## daveds50 (Jun 10, 2011)

Tarheels1 said:


> yeah if repair price is right!


 for amps like yours, $40 to $70 plus return shipping. some of the monster huge amps can be up to $90-$110, but yours is not one of them. just a note though, rarely is it $40... but on the other hand, rarely is it $70 either. also note, i am very high volume, so i would have to fit you into a time slot. PM will be sent.


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

daveds50 said:


> for amps like yours, $40 to $70 plus return shipping. some of the monster huge amps can be up to $90-$110, but yours is not one of them. just a note though, rarely is it $40... but on the other hand, rarely is it $70 either. also note, i am very high volume, so i would have to fit you into a time slot. PM will be sent.


^^I'm happy to vouch for him!! He repaired my mrv-f352 and a friend's mrv1505 with no issues. Those amps are both installed and working flawlessly! I have an mrv-f505 that I'll be shipping him soon as well. Great guy here people.


----------



## Ericdd (Jul 3, 2011)

Anybody wanna sell their dead amp cheap? I'm looking for a heat sink to use for a bridge piece in my stereo project. I'm looking for a circa. 2000 v12 amp


----------



## doobious62 (Jun 17, 2011)

Eric dd
Will this work?


----------



## Ericdd (Jul 3, 2011)

No
I need the next model after that


----------



## ollschool (Nov 21, 2008)

I can vouch for Dave also. I've known him for several years and have sent several members his way. IMO WAY better than Mantz, and thats saying something !! He has extensive Knowledge most wish they had. But most of all, he's a good person to deal with, he will be honest with you. With real cheep amps, he will be honest and tell you it would make a great doorstop.. but the alpines are worth fixing.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

I will jump on the Daveds50 bandwagon. I have sent several pieces of gear his way. you will not beat his turn around time! i sent him a DRZ9255 on a teusday, and had it back in my hands on thursday!! and his rates are more than fair. you could not ask for better customer service than Dave provides. and his repairs are top notch!


----------



## daveds50 (Jun 10, 2011)

so cal eddie said:


> ^^I'm happy to vouch for him!!


 thanks ! and send your amp whenever. i am about finished with a pallet, and am taking a week or two to take care of single units, so it would be a good time. 



ollschool said:


> I can vouch for Dave also. I've known him for several years and have sent several members his way.


 i think you started this... flood ! there are around 100 people here that send me stuff. 



wheelieking71 said:


> you will not beat his turn around time!


 yeah well... i dont understand why people in the repair business take so long. i know most of them do not keep a large stock of parts, and they are slow and very expensive... and some are real hacks. if i can do a pallet of 100 units in a week, with no returns or failures, i dont see the problem with them. 

anyway, thanks guys. i think the OP decided not to fix it though, as he did not answer his PM. too bad, as that was a nice amp. i'll buy it if he still has it.


----------

